
Is Democracy Doing More Harm Than Good? - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-01-22/democracy-mongers-should-face-up-to-an-ugly-reality
======
seedpod01
Democracy gave up the rule of law a long time ago and since then it has run
like a Ponzi scheme on thin air. I don't think it is fit for purpose in this
day and age. All the reason, logic and rationality that comes with the rule of
law and informs democracies has gone missing. And it would be taut to expect
democracy to get it back

